# red strobe light



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

LED bike rear light with a cap glued on. Going to stick on an old rod as a night light. Has a blinking strobe function which should stand out against the background lights. Good idea or navigational no-no?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Personally do not think red is good idea, to easily confused with red channel beacons, which are red flashing.

Also looks like a red traffic light if passing along a nearby shoreline road.

Strobe is good, but in white, as it clearly marks you as a boat.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> agree with dodge that you should stay away from stobing lights - totally reserved for special circumstances on the water.


Ken it was the colour red I mainly had issue with, and suggested white as per the nav rules.

White strobes have been gazetted for use on rowing craft on the Brisbane River due to a collisions with ferries in early hours while training, and are a special circumstance as you mention.

But nowadays many rowers and paddlers have adopted the white strobe on other water ways up here, although only Brisbane River is quoted in the rules.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

ok thanks
will scratch that idea


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There are a number of strobes that would be good for safety/ rescue which are quite cheap.

As far as nav lights go - I use the Railblaza white light on a tele pole, which puts it up quite high.

In terms of strobes - I bought a couple of "Guardian" strobes by Adventure lights in yellow (but there are other colours available). They cost around $20 and thread onto a PFD, so each of my kids got one.

I also have a Firefly strobe, but you can get the military version (MS2000) on ebay for around $50 - these can be seen out to several miles.


----------

